# Local plumber



## Daniel avesta (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi. My name is Daniel.  I'm a local plumber. We cover all aspects of plumbing and heating call today for a free quote. 
Contact Daniel on 07721060037.


----------



## John F (Oct 12, 2016)

Daniel avesta said:


> Hi. My name is Daniel.  I'm a local plumber. We cover all aspects of plumbing and heating call today for a free quote.
> Contact Daniel on 07721060037.



Have had nothing but trouble with Daniel and hope I never come across the same again. Engaged him under his alternative cover name of Frances in January 2014 to do three simple jobs, all of which he got spectacularly wrong. All attempts to rectify the work failed. He turned up once but was unable to finish the work. Numerous times he made plans to turn up but stood me up. Then countless promises of refunds also came to nothing, right up to this week when I have had to take things further. He blamed his failures on "personal issues" - but was never specific. I can only imagine what this means. Hope this persuades you to steer clear as he is an utter liability and is not to be trusted at all.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Oct 12, 2016)

What do you mean by further? I only ask because I've recently used him and am now dreading what he's done. The work seems ok but time will tell I guess. He was cheap anyway.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Oct 12, 2016)

I did also got a dodgy excuse from him for not turning up the first time. He lost his phone... hmm


----------



## John F (Nov 22, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> What do you mean by further? I only ask because I've recently used him and am now dreading what he's done. The work seems ok but time will tell I guess. He was cheap anyway.


I've got a lot of legal friends who give good advice and have helped me get a good result in other situations. Meanwhile Daniel isn't helping himself, by sending me spurious messages saying he's repaid the money. Blantant delaying tactics. The excuses don't add up. Hope your plumbing holds together!


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 22, 2016)

He is also known as Rick: The East Dulwich Forum

"Rick or Daniel Ebrahimy (his actual name) is a cowboy rip-off merchant. He, his cowboy sidekick Dean and his cowboy company Rye Plumbing & Heating Ltd have been reported to Southwark Trading Standards and the Gas Safety Register for claiming to be gas safety registered when neither of them are."

"For the avoidance of doubt given the confusion that appears to have occurred recently, the Rick I am referring to has the mobile number 07721060037"


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 7, 2017)

AbbieJohn said:


> . . . I need expert level for bath repairing



Have you actually read any of the previous posts??


----------

